# 75 Gallon Suggestions



## arlauletta (May 3, 2017)

Have a 75 that will be ready in 3 weeks. Thinking of relocating my pair of black calvus and then I need to add to it. In the front room so I want it somewhat eye catching. Any killer community set ups you guys/ladies have had in the past? I may put my gold comps in there instead of calvus, but we'll see. Thinking 3 species max? This will be my largest tank yet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could do 4 species, but I have found Tangs need to be viewed close up. I had Tangs in my living room show tank, but moved them to the 75G near my desk and put bigger, colorful haps in the 72" living room tank for across-the-room viewing.

That aside, 4 species. Altolamprologus, cyps, julidochromis and shellies.


----------



## arlauletta (May 3, 2017)

DJ R! Happy New Year. You helped me before. How about he calvus, my female eretmodus, maybe julies or cauds? And the cyps. Had a couple or stray julies before, but no cauds or cyps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have no experience with gobies...not sure. Caudos instead of shellies, yes.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't kept julies or caudos but I do keep gobies with cyps and calvus with no problems.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

arlauletta said:


> ...How about he calvus, my female eretmodus, maybe julies or cauds? And the cyps. Had a couple or stray julies before, but no cauds or cyps.


That would work, and if you get some really nice _Cyps_ you will have plenty of color and movement in the tank. Some _Eretmodus_ can be aggressive, but if you already have a female who is minding her manners, she should be fine. So my bottom line would be to do your homework on the _Cyps_, and get some really nice ones. Good luck. :fish:


----------



## arlauletta (May 3, 2017)

Thx All. Last question. The small cyps right? How many in a 48"?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

arlauletta said:


> Thx All. Last question. The small cyps right? How many in a 48"?


Yes, definitely the small ones. Try starting out with 8-10; you will probably have to re-home some males as they grow out, because the dominant males can be quite aggressive. If you can end up with 2 males and 6 females that would be great, but it's hard to predict, because aggression in these fishes seems to be rather variable. Good luck!


----------

